# Rhom Question



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

For you rhom owners, how long does it usually take a rhom's fins to heal. As you can see from my pic Mickey's tail fin was bitten or something and curious if it should have been healing by now. I've had him for over a week now.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Rhoms are not the fastest growers... If you would like to speed up the healing proccess try using some "MELAFIX" it is a natural herb of tea remidy and is available at your local fish supplier.
GOOD LUCK


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

This is a very large P as well reaching up to 18" in length and over 5 pounds in weight :0


----------



## RHOMULOUS (Jan 19, 2003)

Definately go with the mela-flex. It will take a couple of weeks for his fin to grow back in.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Do serras heal slower than pygos? From the what you guys are saying it sounds like it.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I guess the growth rate itself would imply that their healing process would be slower as well. I bought some of that Melafix today and am starting treatment...do you suggest the full 7 day period or less. My only concern is I had to disconnect my filter and wondering if that would be too long for it being off.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

My filter has been off for almost a full day in the 75g and he was fine. I would want to test the limits.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Just trying to way the odds here, I don't want the filter off longer than it has to be...do you think the UG will act like a filter long enough till the treatment is complete, the bottle suggests 7 days.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I have 1 powerhead at 300gph in there if that info helps.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

If you DO decide on switching off your filter, your water will have increasing ammonia levels at a faster rate.. so, do more frequent water changes.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Im curious as to what bit your rhom's tailfin? ???


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Why would you have to turn off your filter? I have never used that product, but no way would I turn my filter off to help a nipped fin. I would just add some salt and let it heal. Turning off the filter for 7 days most likely kill the bacteria in the filter, and you will have to recycle your tank.
I would not do it.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

you have to turn it off because the carbon in your filter absorbs the melafix thus making it a waste.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

The fin will heal on its own, I've decided to turn back on the filter and let it heal naturally, you really think salt would help the fin heal, how much should I put in per 5 or 10 gallons?


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Yes, salt Definately helps.. put every 5


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

a tablespoon every 5 gallons?


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey Hydro, where you from?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Rosecity,
If you ever need to medicate, which is not needed to heal a fin, just take the carbon out of your filter, not turn it off.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yea, just take the carbon out of the filter. Also I would go with the salt as mentioned before. When I have tail nips I just add salt and they heal pretty quick.


----------

